# Renting out buck



## Reed

I tried researching it on google and found nothing. I am wondering the typical amount people charge to rent their buck to people?


----------



## kikocross

ive been wondering myself..ive got someone wanting to use my kiko buck and for me i think $20 or $25 a doe is fair,plus i would have to have a refundable deposit on him,,he comes back not a bag of bones and not cut up they get there deposit back..would like to know what everybody else thinks to.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Most people I know that have nice bucks charge $50 for the first doe and then have a discount for each following doe. If the doe doesn't take on the first try, you should let them use the buck a second time without charge. Also, we have them sign a contract. It basically says that they will have the buck no more than 30 days and that if anything happen to the goat while in their care, they WILL pay a replacement fee. It works pretty well.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

If a buck is registered a fee of $50-$100 is average depending on lineage and show awards. If registered buck is young many lower the price to like $25-$35 just to get his name out there and see what his kid crop looks like. 

An unregistered buck fee is $25-$75, Usually on the lower end of the scale. You get what you pay for in this case.

If your buck is registered, a good way to help ensure your buck is returned is to NEVER give out a breeding slip before you get your buck back. If possible try and see where the buck will be in case you need to pick him up. Most definitely have something in writing stating his health needs to be maintained and if for any reason a health issue comes up you need to be informed ASAP. That is what I do.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'd be worried about any diseases they can get while at another farm. We had thought about renting our buck out when not being used, but I worry what if he brings home something and spreads it around?
I think I'd want something in writing also that guarantees the person leasing has a clean herd, and will pay any damages if the buck returns sick. Of course you would quarantine him, but still...you don't want to lease him out then get him and find out he has something that he can spread or won't go away. 

Otherwise I think it's a good idea. Especially if you have a small herd...


----------



## toth boer goats

If your buck is young... it will stunt his growth....if he breeds to young...especially being in a new place... plus breeding alot of Does...... 

bucks... don't want to eat much.... when they are breeding...

You can charge what ever price you want to with him....as long as someone is willing to pay it.... :wink: 

To be safe.... I'd have the Does that he will breed ...be tested...for the major diseases.... Having your buck go out to another ranch is risky.....in so many different ways..... as you are not there to keep an eye on him........ 
you have to allow for loss and replacement cost....contracts are a must.... You could instead ...have the customers come to your driveway.... when their Doe is in season and breed their Doe there...."Driveway breeding" ...then they take her home..... then bring her back again the next day ....until she goes out of season.... that way... you can supervise.... or ...have a breeding pen....so you can house the Doe and your buck for breeding..... they pay for feed ...and care costs....while their Doe is at your place..... and that you will take the best of care as possible of their Doe... while she is at your place.... but put down that you are not responsible for any freak accident or illness... that may happen... the owner of the Doe ...will pay for any vet costs...if that said Doe gets sick or injured....but first the owner of the Doe will be notified if anything happens or an illness arises... again a contract helps.....

The owner of the Doe... does not get a service memo...until the deed is done... they should have her tested at their cost....to confirm pregnancy..... it is up to you ...whether or not ....you want to quarantine "a live birth" or just to confirm pregnancy and leave it at that...make sure... it is in your contract.... hope I helped.... :hug:


----------



## Itchysmom

I agree with Pam. If I had a good buck, the does would come to me. That is what my goat friend did when she had dairy goats. The does' owner would bring the doe and she would be breed at her farm. I like this better than letting my buck (the future one!) go away to someone esles place. I would have to be set up for that tho...with buck pen and housing for outside does.

Here, people loan out their bucks. I borrowed a buck and brought him here to breed my doe. But, we are a smal town, population wise, so that is a common thing to do here.

The local bucks here are not show goats. Some are registered, others aren't. I paid $10 for the buck I borrowed, he was here for 2 days. A neighbor pays $25 for the use of a buck, but she has him for a month at her place. If the does come to you and stay, charge a fee for boarding and a fee for the service. Definitely write up a contract!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

Pam, How much of a study is there on young bucks being stunted by breeding alone? I have never heard of this until now, But I leased out my previous Saanen buck last year when he was about 5 months old to a guy with about 10 does, he is now larger than all of my other goats and he is about 14 months old now. He is larger than one of my does who according to ADGA's linear appraisal evaluation score is qualified as tall. 

I did have a buckling at 3-4 months old who started to drop weight after being "weaned" off of milk but he was not breeding, nor was he with any does. 

When I allow my bucks to do an outside service its to tested clean herds only. Also if any doe looks ill or under condition I will not allow a breeding or my buck to leave for the doe's place.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Pam, How much of a study is there on young bucks being stunted by breeding alone? I have never heard of this until now, But I leased out my previous Saanen buck last year when he was about 5 months old to a guy with about 10 does, he is now larger than all of my other goats and he is about 14 months old now. He is larger than one of my does who according to ADGA's linear appraisal evaluation score is qualified as tall.
> 
> I did have a buckling at 3-4 months old who started to drop weight after being "weaned" off of milk but he was not breeding, nor was he with any does.
> 
> When I allow my bucks to do an outside service its to tested clean herds only. Also if any doe looks ill or under condition I will not allow a breeding or my buck to leave for the doe's place.


 Breeding young... won't stunt their growth no... but ...if they don't get enough feed and properly fed.... that "will" stunt their growth...... So their is a gamble breeding them young..especially if... they get into heavy rut and not want to eat as they should.... as I have seen some Bucks do.. :wink:

Weanlings.. always drop milk fat ...because they aren't getting it anymore.... so yes... there is weight loss and then... they will pick up again....


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

What is the daily rate of board for onsite buck service? 

When I sold doeling/wether twins last year I agreed to include buck service. They are having a hard time catching her heats so they asked if she could come and stay for breeding. I'm not charging for service and it would be "doe only" but what do I charge for board?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Do you need to feed her other than pasture? How many times a day? Do you have a spot already to put them or do you need to set one up? 
I would base it on stuff like that. Also are the goats that you sold them their only goats? I sold three does to someone and have offered them stud service next year since they are their only goats, no close neighbors, never goats prior on the property I don't have to worry about disease. If that wasn't the case I would have them tested before they came here since my herd is tested clean.


----------



## logansmommy7

HoosierShadow said:


> I'd be worried about any diseases they can get while at another farm. We had thought about renting our buck out when not being used, but I worry what if he brings home something and spreads it around?
> I think I'd want something in writing also that guarantees the person leasing has a clean herd, and will pay any damages if the buck returns sick. Of course you would quarantine him, but still...you don't want to lease him out then get him and find out he has something that he can spread or won't go away.
> 
> Otherwise I think it's a good idea. Especially if you have a small herd...


I too would worry about spreading disease. AND, there would DEFINITELY have to be a very explicit contract, as to the shape of the buck when he returns, etc, etc. I am personally not comfortable doing that with the threat of disease. BUT, good bucks aren't always easy to find, so you have to make that decision for yourself! Good luck!


----------



## Fonzisbud

Hi I know this thread is old but I appreciate all the advice on it. Being new to goat dairying my question is will my bucks go right in to rut if introduced to does in heat. We tried light treatment on does and bucks but have seen no activity. Now someone wants to rent our bucks but I worry that they aren't going to get the job done even though they should think its fall. Thanks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I would never rent my buck out anyway, but if I did rent him out and didn't think he'd do the job I would make sure they knew my opinion and say if he doesn't breed them he's not going back to their farm for free.


----------



## goathiker

Bucks will breed anytime, they don't need to be in rut.


----------

